# مواصفات اسطوانة الغاز السائل



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (7 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء .. ارجو مساعدتي في تزويدي بمواصفات اسطوانات الغاز السائل
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 أغسطس 2010)

أرجو أن تفيدك هذا الموقع وبالتوفيق ....
http://www.universal-boschi.com/cryogenic-storage-tanks.html


----------



## محمد النفطي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

اسطوانة الغاز السائل


----------



## محمد النفطي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو مساعدتي عن موضوع اسطوانة الغاز السائل وارجو التفاصيل الكاملة


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (7 نوفمبر 2010)

محمد النفطي قال:


> ارجو مساعدتي عن موضوع اسطوانة الغاز السائل وارجو التفاصيل الكاملة


السلام عليكم اخي المواصفه العراقيه هي سمك الحديد 0.8ملم من كل الاتجاهات وصمام عكسي دنماركي الصنع


----------

